
Show HN: Learn Modern Cloud Infrastructure Using AWS - badgerops
https://badgerops.net/learn-modern-cloud-infrastructure-with-aws.html
======
dreadpirate15
Looks like a cool project. What language will be targeted for code samples?

~~~
badgerops
The AWS command line tool will be used primarily (as well as the web UI), but
I'll be using some Bash and Python examples as well.

------
badbath
How much do I need to know about Linux before taking this course?

~~~
badgerops
A basic knowledge of linux will be very helpful, but I’ll explain in detail
issues that I’ve seen crop up in the past.

------
jkhowland
What platforms will you use for your example clients?

~~~
badgerops
I primarily use a Mac, so the command line examples will be from a Mac/Linux
perspective, however the AWS CLI is identical for all platforms.

I'll also be doing all the examples from the web UI.

